# no interactive during postfix install



## shake (Jan 6, 2011)

I try to make the postfix install no need interactive. 

I have setting the /var/db/ports/postfix/options

but when I run `make install clean`

still would ask two question


```
You need user "postfix" added to group "mail".
Would you like me to add it [y]? y
```

and 


```
Would you like to activate Postfix in /etc/mail/mailer.conf [n]? y
```
where to setting, let the install no need answer.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

Define the variable BATCH. Either in your environment, on the make commandline or in /etc/make.conf. See ports(7).


----------



## shake (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi SirDice

I have try 


```
cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix26
make clean
make batch=yes install clean
```

but still ask me the two question, how to deal with?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2011)

BATCH, not batch. Everything's case-sensitive in Unix(-like) systems.


----------

